# Pricey but excellent



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you for your courage in posting this. It seems like a very unbiased review, with both pros and cons. I'm glad you are enjoying your saw.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I am interested to know how the dust collection is with this saw. Is it enclosed well enough that most dust is collected?


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Dust collection is pretty good. I don't usually use it. I've hooked up my Shop Vac to it a few times and it definitely collects a fair amount of sawdust. But dust still collects under the table insert. A real dust collection system would probably do much better.


----------



## libraryman (Feb 23, 2008)

I've had my contractor Saw Stop for about the same time and have also found it to be an excellent tool. After having a Delta contractors saw and a Steel City table saw (still in use at my other location) I notice that the Saw Stop seems to have a much higher rpm than the others. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

They are great saws, serve a wonderful purpose and if I cold afford one I would purchase one. Congrats on the saw


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I also appreciate the unbiased approach to your review. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## defsquad (Jul 20, 2014)

Fantastic review. I've got everything loaded up in my amazon shopping cart right now for a similarly configured saw (plus dado insert, 8" stack, and brake cartridge). Just worried I won't be at the house when they deliver it (Christmas traveling time). So I reckon I'll hold off on pulling the trigger until a couple days before I head back home.

Would love to see any pics you may have of your setup.


----------

